# Hi Point C9 Handgun: Opinions Please



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I am considering a Hi Point C9 Handgun for my first handgun. I love to shoot long guns, but have had very little experience with handguns. I am considering a Hi Point because of their cost. I have read many mixed reviews, some excellent, some horrible. Any first time experience from my OGFers would be appreciated.

lg_mouth


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

get a police trade in glock or m&p

highpoints are cheaply made and extremely heavy... if you look back; you'll see a pretty extensive thread regarding them


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

all the info you need:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=55440&highlight=point


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

your first handgun? you want some good advice? buy yourself a nice .22 pistol like a Ruger Mk11


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Largemouth,

I would say drive to the closest Gander Mtn to you and check out their used guns. You can pick up a Taurus 92 for $240 or so or a Ruger P89 for around $300.


----------



## Skeem (Oct 14, 2006)

I used to rip on the Hi-Point all of the time. Until I ran across one so cheap I couldn't pass it up. I have now put 1000+ rounds thru it with out any issues. Decently cheap gun to poke holes in paper with. Not sure that I would trust it for a CCW gun. If you decide to go or look at a .22 make sure to check out the Browning Buckmark .22. Great pistol for the money.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

I had one and it wasnt to bad, Put almost 1k rounds through it with only one jam. The only problem I really had with it was it was painful to shoot, the slide was so heavy that when it kicked it twisted my wrists a tad and made it a pain to shoot many rounds through. The grips also sucked and I often got cuts on my fingers from rubbing on the safty and bottom of the trigger gaurd. I would honestly stear away from the c9. Only hipoint handgun I would get would be the 40 or 45. Still ugly and cheap but better all around the the nine.


----------



## Guyy (May 30, 2006)

My only advice would be to shoot any gun you plan to buy before you buy it. Head to your local range and try a few out, what's great for someone else might not fit your hand do well.

Oh course the hipoints are cheap so it's not big of a mistake if you don't like it!


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

> Oh course the hipoints are cheap so it's not big of a mistake if you don't like it!


Yep, if that's the case all is not lost.

Cut an 18" long piece of coat hanger wire. Stick one end of it down the bore and out the magazine well about 8". Twist an eye on the top end sticking out of the barrel.

Now, tie your main line to the eye, and a night crawler harness to the trigger guard and you&#8217;re in business.

As pistols go, they are crude, poorly made things indeed, but with just a little modification they make a damn fine bottom bouncer.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I'd go with the police trades. I picked up s&w 4506 at vance's(police trade) for under $400. It's stainless and shoots great!!!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Springfield Armories XD pistols in 9mm will run around $400.00 new. Very reliable


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Orlando said:


> Springfield Armories XD pistols in 9mm will run around $400.00 new. Very reliable


My buddy has a xd in 40 and its a dream to shoot. I love those guns. cant go wrong.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Those xd's look awesome, sound great. I'd like to get one in 9mm or .45


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

My fishing partner makes these firearms. Some of the models might be a little bulkier then other manufactures but you will be hard pressed to find any firearm that matches the value for your money.

The warranty is pretty good too. He'll fix it FOREVER, no questions asked.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I think what he means is "he'll be fixing it forever"


----------



## Trout (Jun 24, 2005)

The Hi Points have a great warranty, are made in Ohio and are the best value in that price range. However, for a little more money you could do a lot better. Since you said cost was a concern you should consider ammo cost too. The .22 is much cheaper to shoot and if you shoot a lot, the ammo cost can far outweigh the cost of the gun.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

I am a NRA range instuctor have been one for 8 years, and I have been shooting is matches for 13 years. Don't buy a Hi Point I teach ccw class and few students have show up with them. If you jerk the gun around they don't want to chamber a round right. They come apart while firing (seen a slide go flying down range). Look around for a weapon that the law enforcement uses Sig Suars (my choice), glocks, Springfield, Colt, or smith. Not sure what your plans are with the weapon but when you buy cheap you get cheap. They mention the springfield DX good weapons. Sig are great and Para Ordenency are good. Not a fan of glock but they do make a good product, just don't like the feel. I would also say to go shoot different weapons to see which one you like most and then look for a used one or if you can afford it buy a new one. Please take your time and try them first.


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Listen to tubuzz2 and go shoot the Sigs.They are awsome weapons for the price,maybe a little more than you can currently afford,but will last you your lifetime,your childrens lifetime,and your grandchildrens lifetime.Also remember,what is your life and your loved ones really worth?


----------

